# Altec Lansing BXR1221 Speaker or Zebronics SW2700



## marvelousprashant (Jan 16, 2012)

I know you guys are experts in dealing with high end speaker systems but my problem is little different. I have a small hostel room and I want to buy cheap speakers for my laptop (main reason : I am buying these from my savings). I've a small room. 

I have used cheapo i-ball 2.0 earlier but their sound used to get distorted at more than 50%. I,ve planned the following models

Buy Zebronics SPK-SW2700 COMPUTER MULTIMEDIA 2.1 SPEAKER at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Buy Altec Lansing BXR1221 Speakers at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Specs wise the zebronics are pretty good. Flipkart reviews about it are very positive. Altec lansing got mixed reviews.

Which one do you guys suggest?


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

I would recommend Altec Its preety good...I m using 
From 2 months.....Sound is very Good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 16, 2012)

@ricky641b have you reviewed it? Does the sound crackle at full volumes?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

^^yes it does... 
State your budget.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 16, 2012)

My budget is ~1200. 2.0 or 2.1 will do


----------

